# I got a call from a Peg-Legged Cat...



## Henry (Oct 28, 2003)

About an hour ago, I received a phone call from a certain wily Admin, still on vacation at sunny Mount Doom, teaching a certain Messrs. Underhill & Gamgee the benefits of sleep rotation schedules. He was desperate to know how everyone's favorite d20 Community was doing, having not heard anything recently, and looking to harrass the Mod's and family in equal shares.

I told him about the donations since last night. His responses in order were:

1. Profane Praise unfit for Grandmotherly ears. 
2. Sincere thanks and appreciation for the members of ENWorld.
3. The words, "Our People are fantastic" repeated more than once.

He's doing well, he's thankful things turned out well, and hopes to be back at a keyboard soon. I told him I'd let people know he'd heard about the situation.

Carry on!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2003)

Its always when someone higher up is away that things go crazy....but this ended up amazingly GOOD crazy.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

when the cat's away..... 

joe b.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 29, 2003)

he has a very glow-y way of being happy, i can see all of it as you describe it henry.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 29, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> he has a very glow-y way of being happy, i can see all of it as you describe it henry.




Comes from too much time spent in front of the microwave.  But he is a useful night light.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 29, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Comes from too much time spent in front of the microwave.  But he is a useful night light.



*Spews water all over moniter*

ROFL


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Oct 29, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Comes from too much time spent in front of the microwave. But he is a useful night light.



I think that's too much information on your personal relationship with him...


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> I think that's too much information on your personal relationship with him...




_"This little light of mine, oh I'm gonna let it shine..."_


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 29, 2003)

I've thought about renting him out to some needy lighthouse, but I'd miss him.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 29, 2003)

Ia! Ia! Toomuhch infoarmayshin!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Oct 29, 2003)

P-kitty should go on vacation more often. Look how well we do when he's away.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 29, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> P-kitty should go on vacation more often. Look how well we do when he's away.



you get the box, i'll get the duct tape and postage stamps.


----------



## Tallok (Oct 29, 2003)

Here, I got some tape  You sure the postal service'll like glowing boxes going through the mail? I think we need a lead lined box, oh so good for the admin's health


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't forget the Air Holes!


















ok, i know bad joke, we don't have to do the air holes...

joe b.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey KidCthulhu, how much does P-Kitty weigh on average?  I need to know how much postage to pay.  *whistles innocently*


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 29, 2003)

Abu Dabi, get ready to meet PirateKitty.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm going to start moving our posts that are "about EN World" over to Meta so General can get back to discussing RPGs.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Oct 29, 2003)

DICTATOR!!!  Eric, I'm digging up a Refrigerator box for you too. 

And That Box Isn't Gonna Be Airholed!


----------



## Allanon (Oct 29, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm going to start moving our posts that are "about EN World" over to Meta so General can get back to discussing RPGs.



Wow...this is a first 
Never in all my en-world days have I seen a post moved which was created by a mod or admin...

mmm... I suspect this is Eric's way of getting his kicks around here... 
Poor Henry


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2003)

and, if you want to know more about P-Kitty's time away, look at the photo journal I put together.







(Warning: Humor, not ment to be serious)


----------



## thalmin (Oct 29, 2003)

Allanon said:
			
		

> Wow...this is a first
> Never in all my en-world days have I seen a post moved which was created by a mod or admin...
> 
> mmm... I suspect this is Eric's way of getting his kicks around here...
> Poor Henry



OOOOHH! A tug-of-war between the mods! (Erics grandmother might not like the other term I was going to use   )


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2003)

Eric wins any tug-of-war contests easily; it's those dreamy muscles from all that hiking he does.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 30, 2003)

Darn, I still haven't _sufficiently_ recovered from my lack of exercise due to my injury last year.
Can we hold this contest in 6 months, perchance?


----------

